# ASF Travel Photos



## Joe Blow (15 March 2006)

As some of you know, travel is one of my passions. A while ago an ASF member urged me to post some photos of my recent backpacking adventure to Eastern Europe. I said that I would and then procrastinated.   

Anyway, I finally resized some photos and have decided to post a few. I thought this thread would be a good opportunity for anyone who wanted to share some of their own travel photos. I love looking at other people's travel photos, especially if it is a place I haven't been to yet. So if you would like to, feel free to share some of your travel photos here. It doesn't matter whether it's travel within Australia or travel overseas... then whenever anyone needs a holiday all we have to do is click on this thread!   

If you have difficulty resizing or reducing the file size of your photos then feel free to email them to me at joeblow@aussiestockforums.com and I will do it for you.

Now since I had set the maximum attachments per post to three I decided to simply choose three interesting ones from my recent trip.

(1) Budapest, Hungary from Gellert Hill
(2) Tyn Church (1365), Prague, Czech Republic
(3) Bran Castle (1378), Bran, Romania (Dracula is said to have lived here)


----------



## sam76 (15 March 2006)

Angkor Wat in Cambodia


At the end of a 4 day motorbike trek with a mate through Vietnam






The missus in a Typhoon in Japan


----------



## Joe Blow (15 March 2006)

Great photos Sam. I dug deep into my hard drive to find some old ones from previous trips that I scanned from prints.

(1) Amsterdam, The Netherlands 
(2) Bruges, Belgium
(3) Camels on the move near Cairo, Egypt. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

From a trip to China in 2004. All images copyright GreatPig.


Tiananmen Square, Beijing:







Summer Palace, Beijing:







Terracotta Warriors, Xi'an:


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

The Bund by Night, Shanghai:







Nanjing Road, Shanghai:







Yu Gardens, Shanghai:


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

From a trip to Japan in 1993. All images copyright GreatPig.


A-Bomb Dome, Hiroshima:







Himeji Castle (the White Egret Castle):







Okayama Castle:


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

Koraku-en Garden, Okayama:







Ogimachi, near Takayama:







Mt Norikura in the Japan Alps:


----------



## Joe Blow (15 March 2006)

Beautiful photos GP. This thread has made me go back over some old photos.   

Oh yeah, all images copyright Joe Blow 2006.   

(1) Inside St. Peter's Cathedral, Rome, Italy
(2) The Duomo, Florence, Italy
(3) Barcelona, Spain from the gates of Parc Guell (Gaudi Park)


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

Some Australian ones.


Termite mound, Cape York Peninsula (1987):







Snow on the Kosciusko main range (mid-'90s):







Kalang Falls, Kanangra, Blue Mountains ('80s):


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2006)

Snorkling on the Great Barrier Reef (1987):







Orient Cave, Jenolan Caves:







Japanese Garden, Cowra (2004):


----------



## Julia (15 March 2006)

Well, Joe, finally you got round to starting this thread.  My thanks to all of you who have posted these wonderful photos.  I felt transported when viewing them - I so appreciate being able to see these, some of which far surpass the usual photos contained within travel brochures.  Please keep them coming.

In appreciation,

Julia


----------



## surelle (16 March 2006)

Great Pig and Joe, they were amazing and Joe especially the one from inside the cathedral - it was kind of haunting...
happy travels


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2006)

I received the following photos from Fleeta via email. He is currently on the road in Europe and wanted me to post them in this thread.   

(1) Entrance to Old Town Tallinn, Estonia
(2) Changing of the guard in Stockholm, Sweden
(3) Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2006)

Fleeta travel photos continued:

(1) The white cliffs of Beachy Head, England
(2) Cardiff Castle, Wales
(3) View from top of Edinburgh Castle, Scotland


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2006)

Fleeta travel photos continued:

(1) Clifton suspension bridge in Bristol, England - 5 minute walk from current place of residence
(2) Brussels Grand Place, Belgium


----------



## Fleeta (16 March 2006)

Thanks Joe, looks good - can someone please post a photo of sunny Melbourne for me...I miss it!


----------



## Stan 101 (17 March 2006)

excellent photos everyone... Especially the photo of the old town wall at Tallin...

Here's a couple of mine..

1. The southern beaches of Cambodia (Sunhikville)
2. The Angkor region of Cambodia
3. The Hill of crosses. Siauliai, Lithuania

Joe, did you ever stumble across the Frank Zappa Park in Lithuania?


----------



## Stan 101 (17 March 2006)

some more...

1. A different view of the Taj Mahal. Agra, India
2. The garden of the Red Fort in the Hills of Rajistan
3. The most adorable little girl. In a small community about 100km north of Quito, Equador.

Keep them coming. I'm getting edgy for more travel... (Looks at the trusty old backpack in the corner)


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

The Channel 9 program "Getaway" is having a competition for the best holiday photo's taken. 

I remembered this thread and thought that some of you should enter
Just go to their website, I think the comp closes April 9th
Check it out guys, there were some worthy entries here
cheers


----------



## macca (31 March 2006)

Hi all,

I haven't tried attaching things before, hope it works

For all those who are OS and thinking of home, I took this in my backyard last week

** well that didn't work, sent to Joe Blow for attaching


----------



## Dan_ (31 March 2006)

*Cough* here's one from my backyard as well *Cough*  

Hmm made it a tad small, any tips on reducing the resolution but not size Joe?


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

I wish this was in my backyard....


----------



## Dan_ (31 March 2006)

Purchased a new digital camera. It's a Sony DSCR1 which is an impressive 10.3 MP and takes photos at 3888 x 2592 pixels, Quite a decent size.

I'm no professional photographer or Photoshop expert, however here are some samples of picts I took recently playing with the camera.


----------



## Julia (31 March 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> I wish this was in my backyard....




Surelle,

That is just so gorgeous.  Puppies are just the most beautiful things.
Why can't you have one like this in your own back yard?

Julia


----------



## surelle (1 April 2006)

My son has allergies...although he's been tested for dogs, that came back negative, he seems to suffer with certain dogs, and not just ones that malt hair....we have friends who have supposed hypoallergenic breeds and depends on the time of year, my son will start wheezing

hopefully he'll grow out of it, but until then, I rely on cute photos


----------



## Joe Blow (6 December 2006)

They have just put up the Christmas markets and Christmas tree/s in Prague's Old Town Square. All we need now is some snow.

Took these the night before last.


----------



## surelle (6 December 2006)

very nice, yes the snow would just cap (sorry) it off

enjoy the trip
cheers


----------



## Rafa (6 December 2006)

Wow, i didn't even know about this thread... Awesome.
Here is a couple from my latest trip to Japan.

1. Japanese Snow Monkeys playing around
2. The Golden Temple, in Kyoto
3. Finally, in light of the recent Ashes Test match, here is a photo of Home...


----------



## Dukey (7 December 2006)

*Okinawa - A different side of Japan!!*

Nice thread peoples!!!
Seeing Japan seems to be so popular in this thread - thought I'd add a few from Ryukyu Islands (Okinawa) - 700 odd klm south of the Japanese mainland.

1 = grade 6 kids from my school performing Traditional Eisa drumming at their sports carnival.
2 = Historic village on Taketomi Island. 
3 = One of man great beaches and snorkelling/diving on Tokashiki Island.
- keep up the travels - dukey


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

Dukey, 
gotta feeling that "Kyo-to" (original capital) means "Southern capital" ; 
  and "To-kyo" means "Capital in the South" - sound about right ?
PS those kids look like budding Gene Krupers lol.
so tidy that place  streets etc - no theft - no graffiti  
I caught a train between Tokyo and Kyoto and this young schoolgirl jumped up to give me her seat - so polite .


----------



## Prospector (7 December 2006)

Three for me.

The first is a picture taken on the new cable car in Hong Kong - just opened a month ago and the views are just amazing.  It goes from Hong Kong Island to Lantau Island, home of the giant Buddha.  It was very smokey that day, but even so the views were just amazing.

The next is sunset over Jimbaran Bay Bali.  Sadly the cafe we usually ate at was the first restaurant attacked in the most recent bombing - cafe Menenga

Last, sunrise over San Felipe Mexico!


----------



## GreatPig (7 December 2006)

*Re: Okinawa - A different side of Japan!!*



			
				Dukey said:
			
		

> Historic village on Taketomi Island.



I spent a couple of days on Taketomi the first time I went to Japan, as well as a couple of days on Ishigaki and three days on Iriomote.

A wonderful part of Japan, and very laid-back compared to the mainland.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Prospector (7 December 2006)

Rafa, Adelaide was green back then!


----------



## borat (7 December 2006)

well... here's my contrabution to the ASF travel pics...

My home in Amsterdam...
Ko Phi Phi in Thailand...
And... me and a lady boy in Thailand... and I never touched her... it... whatever...

B.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

hey borat, you on the left or right lol  - sorry can't resist a jest   
looks like a river race in amsterdam.  ? - PS you must've heard that story about the little Dutch boy who got his finger stuck in the dyke lol.  (no pun intended, lol - referring to Amsterdam)

Prospector , gr8 sunsets photos - Sydney here, and only rarely does the sun set on the sea here lol.   BUT I was lucky enough to go to San Fran once - some "Cliffhouse" not too far from the Golden Gate.  and the entire bar watched this magnificent sunset - maybe I was partly to blame - typical Aussie tourist waxing lyrical - anyway, the sun slipped melting ever so slowly below the distant horizon, (bar became deadly quiet as it did so - all watching)  and ... as it disappeared, there was this loud APPLAUSE.  lol - crazy San Franciso dudes.   but very refreshing to the soul   anyway thanks.


----------



## imajica (7 December 2006)

how do you post photos?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

1. Sunset at Cebu - a yacht pulled up beside us a day or so later - had been attacked by pirates, (way south, near zamboanga) mother had been killed
2. Some hairy git at Truk - with a "grounded zero" (fortunately not ground zero - although it is probably where this particular pilot met his waterloo)
3. Cable car at Pago Pago  -some of the braver of us (self taught hang glider pilots  - not me i hasten to add - used to hang glide off this 1600 foot mountain - (edge of sunken volcano)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

View from Mt. Alava, Pago Pago.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> how do you post photos?



ima, since I learnt this about a week ago myself , lol ...

1. you firstly make the photos the right size - I believe 800x800 max, but also (as I recall from rmory , about 100MB is biggest file - or maybe 90MB - it will tell you if it's too big.
In the two posts below, I use 800x600 for the bigger photos, and 640 x ? for the second post.  If you go smaller still, it will show two photos side by side I believe. 

2. Then start to "make reply" - go to "manage attachments" which is towards bottom of page (second box)
3. "browse" select yr photo after locating it "C:\path \photo.jpg" etc, 
4. open , upload. - you should see that file added to the "shopping list"
5. do that 3 times (max of 3 photos )
6. go up to the text part of the message , and add some text - (it refuses to take photos without some message as well
7. and post reply or whatever the words are.
good luk.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (7 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> ima, since I learnt this about a week ago myself , lol ...
> 
> 1. you firstly make the photos the right size - I believe 800x800 max, but also (as I recall from rmory , about 100MB is biggest file - or maybe 90MB - it will tell you if it's too big.
> In the two posts below, I use 800x600 for the bigger photos, and 640 x ? for the second post.  If you go smaller still, it will show two photos side by side I believe.
> ...




OK how the hell do I reduce the photo? I need a tranquiliser with a elephant syrenge(?) to calm my frustrations!


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> OK how the hell do I reduce the photo? I need a tranquiliser with a elephant syrenge(?) to calm my frustrations!



Couple of Ways spring to mind...

1.  using Explorer .. right click the photo and see what programs are available to "open with" - try each of them in turn
usually one of them permits "resize" ..
if not then you'll have to download something that DOES permit resize.  

Most digital cameras are ridiculously big files , eg 3MB per photo and more.  

(Other people have suggested various downloadable free programs that resize - check out some other threads - I believe even Joe has offered to resize and post for you (?)

2. another real easy way is as follows:-
Again using Explorer,  right click the photo, select "send to " 
then "mail recipient" 
then send an email to yourself - 
select the option "make photos smaller"
only trouble with this option, you don't have any control on the actual size ( not important tho) - and you'd possibly have to do it more than once to get down to less than 100kB, XXX WRONG lol - you can only do it once I suspect  - next time it is as likely as not to get bigger 



> 100MB max



 should be 100kB max sorry  XX wrong again lol - 92.8 kB


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

this photo is only 160x120

PS this photo is entitled .. " Sydney-siders doing it tough during the drought!!"  

PS you can also crop to reduce a photo.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2006)

two photos each "large email size"  314 x 233 I think - according to "Microsoft Office Picture Manager"
Incidentally , 3 photos at 260 wide each would presumably fit into 800 width -hence side by side   

When I come home I read these posts 
then I take the dog for a walk / run, and she reads hers as well 
(and I tell you, she NEVER misses a post.)
actually she often sings this song whilst she's sniffing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFAyw-5Rp8 (what's the buzz)


----------



## GreatPig (7 December 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> OK how the hell do I reduce the photo?



Use something like Irfanview.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Stan 101 (7 December 2006)

The best tool to resize images on the fly that I have found is here 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
Once you install the image resizer, you simply right click on the image and the option comes up to resize... You can even make a custom size... Works very well with my underwater shots..

Keep the photos coming Joe Blow. I looked over this site and remembered walking through the into the old city of Talin... I very nearly jumped on a plane yesterday...I miss that place and would love to see it in the winter... Have a great trip!


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

some "old rocks" scattered around one of Sydney's parks 
-  ahh if only they could talk 

as they say, Europe is 90% history and 10% geography (the alps excluded )
USA is 90% geography and 10% history
and AUS is 10% history, 10% geography , 40% fosters , and 40% tooheys.


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

Me tackling the Fly By Wire - Queenstown - to the extreme!



The beginning..........







suspended via cable you are towed backwards up a massive cliff






then you hit the throttle and you fly down at around 160km/h

an amazing experience - when you turn you experience a brief moment of zero gravity!


----------



## imajica (8 December 2006)

view  from Franz Josef Glacier after being dropped off by helicopter


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

gr8 shot imajica, gee you'd swear that was the sea , "surf's up"


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 December 2006)

January 2006 overtook this guy from Udaipur >Mumbai .The Sikh driver was wrapped up to the hilt with sunny's . We must have overtaken this guy 4 times in our 16 hour journey to Mumbai .....anyway notice all of us driving in the middle of the road......not just to miss the cows but traffic travelling towards us on the wrong side .....India just is!


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> anyway notice all of us driving in the middle of the road......not just to miss the cows but traffic travelling towards us on the wrong side .....India just is!



LOL  = hahaha , must be interesting;  lol,  good one 3 views .
(ps I think I mentioned this to you personally once b4, but what the hek ..   reminds me of Mekong R Bridge , alias Friendship bridge between Laos and Thailand - Australian  Aid project, opened by Keating - anyway
they drive on left in Thailand, on right in Laos - 
 and
down the middle of the road is a railway line lol.
(maybe you could confirm since I guess you've been there recently )

PS I suspect that a traffic engineer would expain that there are ways around this - like underpasses etc at each end  - and I think that's what they did - but still , doesn't stop me telling that story, lol.

PS that car looks like something out of a demolition derby 

PPS . ref Rahjahstan ( which in fact is posted after this   ) - BRILLIANT photos man


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 December 2006)

Rahjahstan Jan 2006 I think somebody posted a picture re Red Fort ,but I think the correct location is Amber ,just outside Jaipur ? this garden is just sheer decadence .......
2020hindsight many thanks for your efforts silly me should have asked my son!!!!!!! stubborn YES ,stoopid YES......haaaaa but I got the knack! Thankee
PS :  top picture see the 3 shadows I'm in the middle


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 December 2006)

2020 ....Laos Thailand Cambodia coming up next during school holidays .....I mentioned to my wife she can go to UK to visit mum ....I'm taking the kids to S America!!!!!! she's not happy! Re Smashed car had difficulty in getting the right lens on and the rear window was dirty ! apologises


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 December 2006)

Last attempt tonight I tried to download a mpeg movie of me and twins jumping into a waterfall from 9 metres,in Goa ,the french guy that took us there was a real trailblazer! anyway more boring photos of how the Royalty squeezed the poor to have there tit-bits...Udaipur ....Sorry I liked this place !


----------



## new girl (8 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> When I come home I read these posts
> then I take the dog for a walk / run, and she reads hers as well
> (and I tell you, she NEVER misses a post.)
> actually she often sings this song whilst she's sniffing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLFAyw-5Rp8 (what's the buzz)



Such a faithful dog!!you should sign her up with ASF, don't you think  

ps: I'm sure she only follows the posts you walk past, lucky you


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> more boring photos of how the Royalty squeezed the poor to have there tit-bits



3 views, the last photo looks like something out of Wizard of Id 
PS I notice you have 4 photos - just trying an experiment here (try for 5 )
-note that 5 (not 3) is max number of photos if they can stack like this
(I personally used 260 wide)
photos of Murray R near Mildura - 6 months ago ( when there was plenty of water) - that river is the curviest damned thing you ever did see 
also of Stanwell Tops - (from Bald Hill)-  the new Lawrence Hargrave "SeaCliffe Bridge" in the distance - but barely visible
 Also my dog ..."you sure you dont want to play ?"  - PS this was last Xmas , just after she'd got her new toy, lol (yep ng - she's a gr8 dog - but - her mother is a real bitch lol)


----------



## new girl (9 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> 3 views, the last photo looks like something out of Wizard of Id
> PS I notice you have 4 photos - just trying an experiment here (try for 5 )
> -note that 5 (not 3) is max number of photos if they can stack like this
> (I personally used 260 wide)
> ...



hey 2020, post a picture of the owner please


----------



## CanOz (9 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> hey 2020, post a picture of the owner please




Hehehe, are you on the hunt New Girl?


----------



## new girl (9 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> 3 views, the last photo looks like something out of Wizard of Id
> PS I notice you have 4 photos - just trying an experiment here (try for 5 )
> -note that 5 (not 3) is max number of photos if they can stack like this
> (I personally used 260 wide)
> ...



This dog looks too relaxed to play, may be you should go for a walk on your own or with your wife. I have to say, she looks like a clean and brilliant dog well done 2020.

ps the photos are beautiful too, you're right the river is curvey and I can barely see the bridge, is that you flying that thing?


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> hey 2020, post a picture of the owner please



lol - there's one bak there on Truk ... but since then I've had..
several shaves, and 
about 200 haircuts lol.
code .. "there's been a bit of water under the bridge since then " 

I can tell you a couple of stories about Micronesia though (Palau rather than Truk / Saipan / Yap etc)... 



> http://www.micronesia.com/
> The Federated States of Micronesia is a group of self-governing islands within the geographical area of Micronesia. The four states--Kosrae, Pohnpei (formerly  Ponape), Chuuk (formerly Truk), and Yap were formerly part of the U.S. Trust Territory of the Pacific Islands and will become an independent nation by the year 2000. The Marshall Islands will constitute another nation while the Marianas, which include Guam, Saipan and Tinian, will remain United States territories.
> 
> History ..Ferdinand Magellan landed on Guam in 1521, beginning two centuries of Spanish domination in Micronesia. Germany purchased the islands from Spain in 1898.
> ...




1. they used to be Spanish around 1521; then German 1898;  then Japanese territory after WW1;  but then became US after WW2 !! - talk about a confused territory, lol.
2. the USA really "won em over" by blowing up atomic bombs on Bikini Atoll (many years before the French did in Muraroa)
3. The locals in Micronesia don't seem to have quite forgiven them ( my feeling whilst there)  When I was in Palau, the USA had bult a big hotel, but the locals refused to work there. - It lay idle for years!

and another story (Ripley's believe it or not lol)...

4. I used to come home late from a night's entertainment, boat was anchored about 100m off shore, I'd "divest myself" of clothes, wallet, watch etc - other than undies, - and swim out to the boat at eg  1am.  - then I'd row ashore, get wallet, watch etc, return to boat, sleep. Was easier than waking up the rest of the crew 
5.  did this for a week or so.  I think there was an abatoir nearby.
6. I flew out (they got a new crewmember). Lady beside me on plane was a marine biologist - said - "Oh there was a man taken by a salt water croc down near where your boat is" ... turns out that there are heaps of crocs.  Glad I didnt keep it up for 2 weeks lol.

Canaussieuck lol - like I say  - I'm old enough to be her dad 

PS Some photos of Magellan's grave / cross - on Mactan Island - near Cebu, Philippines - Altough he's credited with first circumnavigation  - he didn't personally make it - just (some of ) his crew.
also some bloke who's been playin around with hanggliders.

PS 1521 !! = almost 500 years ago - Capt Cook etc were such newboys on the block


----------



## new girl (9 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Hehehe, are you on the hunt New Girl?



CanOz, my nice canadian/chinese friend

hardly, as I am unavailable, just curious, are you? on the hunt that is 

ps why don't you post us something nice on the poetry thread, I'm bored


----------



## borat (9 December 2006)

here are a few more from Iceland...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 December 2006)

2020Hindsightedpilotofmisadventures!  
My 13 year old son wants to know if you can take him up in your microlite.....when he was 11 and we popped up to Taree some place called I think Tor Bar???? there was this guy trying to clock up some hours on his micro....and he gave my son a go ( as passenger ) ever since he wants to be a pilot!!!!!! WHY me!!!! I'm the dad that always has to pay for the expensive pass times of my family .


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> 2020Hindsightedpilotofmisadventures!
> My 13 year old son wants to know if you can take him up in your microlite......



3 views, I've been out of this for years and never was an expert...(except in my dreams lol,  - although the little I did remains the most exciting adrenaline rush that I've ever experienced in my life) - 
http://www.hanggliding.com.au/  here's sydney hang gliding centre details.   (Chris) .  If your son takes this on, tell he has to be in that caccoon that the pretty girl is in  - but no, not at the same time.   Bald Hill is where Hargrave had his kites. (real world-wide pioneering stuff which had big influence on Wright bros)
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/rewind/txt/s1173819.htm hargraves kite

As for microlites / ultralites , I don't know nothing 
http://lastminute.godo.com.au/email...3162&subcategoryid=27&todate=&toprice=1100000
http://stayz.godo.com.au/activity/FCML102  here's a couple of addresses in Qld, Fraser Is. (googled).  I seem to recall (maybe in the early days) that you had to keep a switch between your teeth , so that you could always stop the prop rotating (at least) before it turned the back of your head into a double-helix.

Found similar thing on this UK school...  http://www.cheshiremicrolights.co.uk/
quote: "If you have the urge to fly, an introductory lesson may turn your dreams into reality and soon you could be free to fly almost anywhere in the world. Indeed, members of our club often fly the length and breadth of Great Britain, and recently several flew to Madrid. The pleasure is freedom!"

Of course the good hangglider pilots can do the length of South Island in NZ - just "the wind beneath their wings"  - only coming down when they want a break.

then of course parasailing (parachute behind boat).  - another yarn if I may.  Parasailing is best done with reliable equipment lol. I had a go in Pattaya once. Asked them "when do they replace the parachutes" - "ahh we do dat wen one breaks!"
They land you on a shore, with an on-shore breeze, while they hold the boat i position 50 yards off whatever.  Best if they have two motors. Anyway there was a story about an incident where the boat motor packed it in, the boat drifted back, the parachute passenger drifted across the beach, across the power lines,  across the road, finally landed through the roof of a house. 

Gave the family a real surprise as they were having dinner.
But.... THEN they finally got the outboard to fire - and they dragged him through the wall and (rumour only) killed him.   The entire thing is a rumour probably - truth is he probably landed in a tree or something, maybe a scratch or two  - but the temptation to "embellish" with each passing on of the story can be irresistible


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> 3 views, I've been out of this for years and never was an expert...(except in my dreams lol,  - although the little I did remains the most exciting adrenaline rush that I've ever experienced in my life) -
> http://www.hanggliding.com.au/  here's sydney hang gliding centre details.   (Chris) .  If your son takes this on, tell he has to be in that caccoon that the pretty girl is in  - but no, not at the same time.   Bald Hill is where Hargrave had his kites. (real world-wide pioneering stuff which had big influence on Wright bros)
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/rewind/txt/s1173819.htm hargraves kite
> 
> ...




Many thanks!
I was trying to scan my photos from S.America ....hmmm my wife never told me we had a flooded laundary that resulted in the photos being damaged!.....I recall swimming in Ecuador on the Amazon jungle in a river called Bonbinaza(?) with my wife and for the local indian shouting at us Anaconda in the river!!!!!!! ,latter after drinking some cheecha we where told of Piaranhas and crocs there too .....Bloody idiots me and wife cannoeing for 3 days tugging these wooden canoes over rapids! a picture and dreamy memory! Actually caught a small croc and ate it ,but the tapir just as chewy as Dunlop remoulds!


----------



## GreatPig (9 December 2006)

Images from a climb of Mt Egmont in NZ with a friend back in the late '80s. The first photo was taken at a different time, as there was no snow when we climbed it. Going up was long, slow, hard, and labourious, while getting down was relatively quick and easy, especially once we were back on the loose scree slopes. We did it as a day walk, taking about 9 hours in total on a beautiful clear day. Often there is cloud around the summit, even in mid-summer.

The mountain from New Plymouth:






Resting on the ascent:






The summit crater with its permanent ice cap:






Walking in the crater:






Shuffling back down the scree:


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> view  from Franz Josef Glacier after being dropped off by helicopter




imajica , and / or borat - howdy chaps.
I was wondering, since 
a) you both posted pictures of glaciers -  and
b) since glaciers are sometimes called the barometers of global warming , 

If you could maybe bring us up to speed on what is the general feeling of the current rate of retreat (or advance?) of the glaciers in the various hemispheres. 
PS I dont think I'd be investing any long term money into snow fields at the moment.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

some photos taken over buildings - new and old 
http://maps.google.com/maps?

you sure they didn't play aussie rules at the colesseum ??


----------



## GreatPig (7 July 2007)

I think this thread is supposed to be for photos you've taken yourself on your travels, not images downloaded form the Internet or Google Earth.

GP


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

Got to say, there certainly are some fantastic photos on here. Would love to visit many of these places!!

Anyways...these were taken from my honeymoon in India in 2004
1. Golden Temple, Punjab
2. Fatehpur Sikri, Uttar Pradesh
3. Taj Mahal (The immense detail of this monument meant I had to reduce the quality ridiculously in Photoshop!)


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

and...

1. Turbans in Rajasthan
2. Hotel Porter, Jaipur, Rajasthan
3. Musican, Amber Fort, Rajasthan (I thought this was a unique photo until I saw an exact replica in The Sunday Times....same clothes and pose!)


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> and...
> 
> 1. Turbans in Rajasthan
> 2. Hotel Porter, Jaipur, Rajasthan
> 3. Musican, Amber Fort, Rajasthan (I thought this was a unique photo until I saw an exact replica in The Sunday Times....same clothes and pose!)




Those guys ever have itchy scalp or dandruff problems.I bet shampoo manufacturers do alright hey.

p.s. very colourful photos...thankyou.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> 1. Golden Temple, Punjab



great photos pommieg,  That Golden Temple is out in the middle of a lake yes? and after it was attacked by Indian army, it indirectly triggered the assassination of Indira Ghandi yes?
http://www.answers.com/topic/indira-gandhi


> In 1984 she used the military to suppress Sikh rebels and ordered an attack on a Sikh shrine in Amritsar; a few months later, Gandhi was assassinated by Sikh conspirators




PS also - apologies GP for trying to slip in those google shots as ones that I had taken   (just couldn't find another suitable thread )  Personally I think you're making a tough call there, but whatever.   I mean - lol - pommieg is apologising for the detail on his photo of the Taj Mahal !!??  - wait till I find some of my old waterstained ones lol - assuming any are worth posting in this company )


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

Thanks WYSIWYG and 2020 for the compliments

You're right about the colour. Rajasthan is probably the most colourful state in the most colourful country.

As for the Golden Temple. Yes it was attacked on Indira Gandhis orders in 1984. She was subsequently assassinated by her sikh bodyguards. You can still see the mortar damage and bullet holes in the gold, left as a reminder!


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

A couple from Singapore 2006


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

lol...how#d you get the bear into that pose????

class!


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

A couple from Japan 05


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> lol...how#d you get the bear into that pose????
> 
> class!




lol, yeah its good, should get joe to resize it so I can use it for my avatar


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

here yer go....

a little difficult to see though


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

Here's an old redwood - the sign says it's pertrified - I would be too if I saw man approaching.   The sign goes on 
"Redwood Tree.  This tree is representative of Yellowstone's unique fossil forest. It remains in the same position in which it grew , probably 40 million years ago".   Yellowstone was the first National Park in USA (1872)  . 

Oregon coast -which I guess is close to where Terri Irwin heils (hails?) from.  great lady! 

And one half of the Chip 'n Dale team that Walt Disney used to make comics about.   Pretty average photos, but what the heck - this is my version of "a temple" 

PS I particularly found it strange when you travel through USA, and you read signs like that eg "40 million years old" - then you find that 50% of American (USA) believe the universe is only 6000years old.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowstone_National_Park  Yellowstone National Park is the centerpiece of the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem, the largest intact ecosystem in the Earth's northern temperate zone.[3] Yellowstone became the world's first national park on March 1, 1872.[1] Located mostly in the U.S. state of Wyoming, the park extends into Montana and Idaho. The park is known for its wildlife and geothermal features; Old Faithful Geyser is one of the most popular features in the park.
> 
> More than 1,000 sites of historical significance have been discovered. Native Americans have lived in the Yellowstone region for at least 11,000 years


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> here yer go....
> 
> a little difficult to see though




Cheers Pommie


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

One for the women (don't blame me)


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

From the Maglev train in Shanghi that we caught to the airport.
The trains made quite a noise when they passed each other at full speed, scared the cr@p out of us, lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> One for the women (don't blame me)



hey 4s - when you say 1 for the women ,.... I think you mean 1 for the woman, (singular), yes?  equal trade ? 

I assume at that price, it could lay golden bludy eggs - and bludy big ones lol.


----------



## nomore4s (7 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> hey 4s - when you say 1 for the women ,.... I think you mean 1 for the woman, (singular), yes?  equal trade ?
> 
> I assume at that price, it could lay golden bludy eggs - and bludy big ones lol.




lol 2020, yeah they were a bit overpriced I think. Must've been plenty of women around at the time (oversupply not much demand?) lol.


----------



## R0n1n (8 July 2007)

hey nomore4s.  thats some serious speed on that train pic... damm....wish we had that here.


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2007)

R0n1n said:


> hey nomore4s.  thats some serious speed on that train pic... damm....wish we had that here.




Yeah it was pretty amazing, I believe it's the fastest train in the world. Made the bullet train we went on in Japan feel like a crawl.


----------



## doctorj (8 July 2007)

This thread has me pretty excited  I love travel, I love reading about travel and I love travel photos.  The whole point of this silly trading/investing game for me is to fund the next holiday. 

I'll post a few of mine.  The first is on the beaches of Boracay in the Philippines in Dec '06.


----------



## doctorj (8 July 2007)

Another on the beaches of Boracay.

Special thanks go to the twat that nicked my camera here.  Thanks to them, I have very few photos of what was a fantastic trip.  Also, thanks go to my travel insurer, who typically refused to pay the claim.


----------



## GreatPig (8 July 2007)

nomore4s said:
			
		

> Yeah it was pretty amazing, I believe it's the fastest train in the world. Made the bullet train we went on in Japan feel like a crawl.



The difference though is that the maglev train only just gets up to that speed and it's time to start slowing down again. It's a relatively short piece of track. The bullet trains however can get up to their 250kph odd and stay at that speed for quite some time on longer trips.

To be honest, I was somewhat underwhelmed by the maglev train as an experience. Great for a quick trip, but you don't notice the sensation of speed inside, just like you don't in an aeroplane. The maglev doesn't even have that initial thrust like jets do at takeoff. The bullet trains can be similar, but there are a lot of tunnels on the Sanyo line from Tokyo down to Kyushu and zipping in and out of tunnels heightens the sense of speed.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2007)

GreatPig said:


> The difference though is that the maglev train only just gets up to that speed and it's time to start slowing down again. It's a relatively short piece of track. The bullet trains however can get up to their 250kph odd and stay at that speed for quite some time on longer trips.
> 
> To be honest, I was somewhat underwhelmed by the maglev train as an experience. Great for a quick trip, but you don't notice the sensation of speed inside, just like you don't in an aeroplane. The maglev doesn't even have that initial thrust like jets do at takeoff. The bullet trains can be similar, but there are a lot of tunnels on the Sanyo line from Tokyo down to Kyushu and zipping in and out of tunnels heightens the sense of speed.
> 
> ...




Yeah I think the whole ride lasted 8min or something like that.


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 July 2007)

nomore4s said:


> One for the women (don't blame me)




I have an allergy to birds so I'd probably take the pigs


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

The Vatican.
I stood like that for 10 minutes - was doing a survey on pigeons.  - 10 direct hits and 15 near misses. 
Actually I came to the conclusion that the Pope humours himself with a stack of radio controlled pigeons that he controls from behind one of those windows


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2007)

some photos from a yacht trip near the Solomons
NW:- South African mate catching a fish
SW:- way out in the middle of the ocean we realised we could see the bottom 
NE and SE :- volcano put on a show for us.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> on the beaches of Boracay in the Philippines in Dec '06.



sheesh that's a clever photo, dj
almost an optical illusion with the person in foreground holding hand of person in background


----------



## doctorj (29 August 2007)

Planned that way too, I promise


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

Not travel photos though i could pretend i`m travelling.

Last night I witnessed for the second time in years a direct hit on a transformer.The first time i was about 800 meters away and looking in that direction.Huge flash, power lines down and cars stopping to avoid the lines.Last night i watched this storm approach from the hill where i live and bang ... i saw a bolt shoot down and connect to a transformer.This time about 3 klms away.The transformer was glowing for about 2 seconds and with the hit being so close the thunder was deafening.

These photos are about 180 deg. from where i live and taken by someone else.


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2007)

Awesome photos!

Where is that?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> Awesome photos!
> 
> Where is that?




Looks like the Story Bridge/Brisbane River in Brisvegas.


----------



## Lucky (10 October 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Not travel photos though i could pretend i`m travelling.
> 
> Last night I witnessed for the second time in years a direct hit on a transformer.The first time i was about 800 meters away and looking in that direction.Huge flash, power lines down and cars stopping to avoid the lines.Last night i watched this storm approach from the hill where i live and bang ... i saw a bolt shoot down and connect to a transformer.This time about 3 klms away.The transformer was glowing for about 2 seconds and with the hit being so close the thunder was deafening.
> 
> These photos are about 180 deg. from where i live and taken by someone else.




Amazing photos.  I think the next trip I will take will involve storm chasing.

I think it looks like Brisbane, Storey Bridge heading out of the city.

Joe answered a couple of mins before me


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

Wys
fantastic shot - 
I used to live in a flat over there on Kangaroo Point - used to catch the ferry across to the National Hotel in the old days 

Even been up to the top of Riparian Plaza ?
(gotta be close to where that photo was taken) 
they have the tallest steel structure in Bris 
includes a conductor or course  

sheesh that's brilliant the way the feet of the bridge are on fire lol.


----------



## Julia (10 October 2007)

Brilliant shots, Wys.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Brilliant shots, Wys.  Thanks for posting them.




Good freeze shots of natural energy hey.The storm and photographs were on Monday night not last night.I was a little excited when I first received the photographs and posted.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2007)

Not really a travel photo. This is out my back door.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 October 2007)

Unreal...are the building remains ancient, like how old are they and can anyone walk down there?How high is that range above sea level?


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Unreal...are the building remains ancient, like how old are they and can anyone walk down there?How high is that range above sea level?



It's 75% original, sits at about 2500m, and was built around 1450. Not really that old. The actual ruins aren't as spectacular and intricate as others but the overall setting makes in incredible. The only way to get there is by train/bus, or to do the 'Inca Trail' which is a 3,4, or 5 day hike. Wiki gives a pretty good summary. Comming back to Cuzco at the end of the month for a few weeks and will be back there again probably.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

Machu Picchu
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=sydne...04,151.224704&spn=0.004978,0.007521&t=k&hl=en

hey kennas, how's your spanish? (wiki doesn't give a translation of that quote from Bernabé Cobo)  



> ...el guión o estandarte real era una banderilla cuadrada y pequeña, de diez o doce palmos de ruedo, hecha de lienzo de algodón o de lana, iba puesta en el remate de una asta larga, tendida y tiesa, sin que ondease al aire, y en ella pintaba cada rey sus armas y divisas, porque cada uno las escogía diferentes, aunque las generales de los Incas eran el arco celeste.
> -Bernabé Cobo, Historia del Nuevo Mundo (1609)




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inca_Empire

any further info much appreciated - great idea to go live there m8 lol.
How does the missus like it ? 

PS http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/index.html  gives ...:-



> … the script or real standard was one banderilla square and small, of ten or twelve handspans of rotation, done of wool or cotton linen cloth, putting in the closing of a long spear, tended went and stiff, without it waved to the air, and in her it painted each king his arms and currencies, because it chose each them different, although the generals of the Incas were the celestial arc.
> - Bernabé Cobo, History of the New World (1609)


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> hey kennas, how's your spanish? (wiki doesn't give a translation of that quote from BernabÃ© Cobo)



Spanish is outstanding. The quote reads: 'Cuzco is the happiest city on the planet, therefore we have adapted the gay flag as the symbol of our great home'. Or, words to that effect. (political incorrectness over) 

The 'misses' loves it here. She has a real job..... I cook and clean....


----------



## Santob (11 October 2007)

Ten points for the person who knows (or guesses) which part of the world I'm in now.







Or if you want to cheat, here's the Link


----------



## sam76 (11 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Not really a travel photo. This is out my back door.




Hey Kennas, Anyone ever told you that you look like James Brayshaw?


----------



## mrWoodo (11 October 2007)

Santob said:


> Ten points for the person who knows (or guesses) which part of the world I'm in now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Macau  My sister used to live there, haven't been for about 4 years but have heard it is a concrete nightmare now.


----------



## Santob (11 October 2007)

ding ding ding..

Well it *is* a concrete jungle, and now its got monstrous sized casinos everywhere (and I mean huge! Star City would comfortably be the west wing of some of these casinos)

The only saving grace compared to Hong Kong is that all the new development is on reclaimed land rather than the tear-down-build-over approach HK has.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2007)

kennas said:


> The 'misses' loves it here. She has a real job..... I cook and clean....



well m8, some people marry money - sounds like you married a Moonie 
or sounds even more like SHE married a Moonie lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2007)

Here's one of a yacht I was on - did some charter work through the Philippines Inland Sea,  including about 10 Germans - waters are crystal clear.  Nice way to spend a few months


----------



## wabbit (12 October 2007)

kennas,

SWMBO and I are heading that way in December.  We are going sailing through the Beagle Channel and Cape Horn for a few weeks then working our way up the west coat, Chile, Peru, eventually getting to Machu Pichu at some point in time, end of December/January?

Got any travel advice, tips, pointers, things to see etc?

Please contact me either through ASF or email.



wabbit


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

wabbit said:


> kennas,
> 
> SWMBO and I are heading that way in December.  We are going sailing through the Beagle Channel and Cape Horn for a few weeks then working our way up the west coat, Chile, Peru, eventually getting to Machu Pichu at some point in time, end of December/January?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you can sail up to Machu Picchu, but will look into it for you.


----------



## wabbit (13 October 2007)

S'pose I could have been more specific.... we are sailing in the South for two weeks, then getting off the yacht ivo Punta Arenas, then working our way North by land!

Although I would love to sail the entire South American coastline.... not on this trip!  Cest la vie.



wabbit


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2007)

...
 Viaduct Millau


----------



## CanOz (12 November 2007)

Well, here's where i've been for the last 10 days...Jiuzhaiguo, Sichuan Province, China...their equivilant of the rockies. Enjoy.....

Cheers,


----------



## Julia (12 November 2007)

CanOz said:


> Well, here's where i've been for the last 10 days...Jiuzhaiguo, Sichuan Province, China...their equivilant of the rockies. Enjoy.....
> 
> Cheers,




Wonderful photos, Canaussieuck.  Thank you.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

.......
canaus - not too many photos can be flipped and look identical 
brilliant ! thanks


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

kennas said:


> Not really a travel photo. This is out my back door.



kennas - come midsummer, you're gonna regret all those rockwalls and stuff - must be the pits doing the mowing with all those terraces in the way 

here's a photo of a Peruvian I found on the net .. (love that grin lol)  - come to think of it, looks a bit like aunt lucy


----------



## barnz2k (13 November 2007)

anyone care to comment on the hike up to Machu Picchu?
How straining is the hike? Scary!?
I dont mind the idea of a hike but I hate heights, so if its on the edges of clif's and literally climbing involved i think the train will be the way to go for me lol. But much more deserved and rewarding if hiking up no?

Hey, when Im travelling I just 'ignore' my stocks and dont really check in here haha.


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2007)

barnz2k said:


> anyone care to comment on the hike up to Machu Picchu?
> How straining is the hike? Scary!?
> I dont mind the idea of a hike but I hate heights, so if its on the edges of clif's and literally climbing involved i think the train will be the way to go for me lol. But much more deserved and rewarding if hiking up no?
> 
> Hey, when Im travelling I just 'ignore' my stocks and dont really check in here haha.



Joe Blow just finished the 4 day trek a week or so ago. He might comment later.

Most reasonably fit people will do it comfortably. Some do it with no more training than a regular walk to the pub, bit will find it difficult. Friends of mine, in their 60s, completed it a month or so ago. There are some dodgy bits to traverse, and if the trail was in Australia, there'd probably have to be handrails in places, but not here. There's no 'climbing' as such, but walking poles are necessary for walking down hill, especially if it's wet.

The other option is to catch the train and bus, but you miss some great views and ruins along the way.


----------



## Stan 101 (13 November 2007)

A couple of photos from Tulagi harbour in the Solomons hard to believe how still the ocean was that day. circa 2004. We found a new ship wreck from ww2 on that trip.

Also a fishing boat from Pha Nang..


cheers,


----------



## Sean K (13 November 2007)

How to graduate as a Divemaster on Utila, Bay Islands, Honduras:


----------



## Stan 101 (13 November 2007)

Good to see the form of the DMs PADI are training these days, Kennas..haha.


Here's a shot hanging on the deco bars after an exploratory dive in the Solomons. 2.5 hour dives in just shorts... got to love warm weather... There was plenty of shark and dolphin action on that whole trip. Nothing like playing with dolphins on the deco line..

Cheers,


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

A few random photos from Peru.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

A few more: Inca trail and Machu Picchu.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2007)

Some great shots there Joe!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

kennas said:


> Some great shots there Joe!




Thanks!  

Here's a few of Hollywood as a bit of a contrast.


----------



## Absolutely (3 December 2007)

My own effort from Hollywood recently.


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2008)

Taken on our holiday to Japan, from which we returned yesterday.

First: one of the Kannawa Hells in Beppu. The basket is for cooking eggs.

Second: part of a tropical plant garden in Okinawa.

Third: the Todai-ji temple in Nara. Supposedly the largest wooden structure in the world.

GP


----------



## GreatPig (15 March 2008)

Some more from Japan.

First: orchids in the tropical garden in Okinawa.

Second: a fruit plate, part of a collection of food arrangements in Kochi (Shikoku).

Third: Canal City in Fukuoka.

GP


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 March 2008)

Santob said:


> Ten points for the person who knows (or guesses) which part of the world I'm in now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Met someone from Macau the other day ... a taxi driver no less 
He told me something I never realised .. that the fort in the middle of the island was built on a man-made moutain  

THese photos aren't mine btw.. 

http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/macau&page=all

Fortaleza do Monte, atop Macau's highest point, completed in 1626 
View over Macau from the Fortleza de Monte 
Facade of St. Paul's Church from the Forataleza do Monte 
St. Paul's, built 1602-1627, was destroyed in a typhoon in 1835 

James Mitchener had a story about Macau in Tales of the South Pacific (as I recall) - love Macau 

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
- google maps - search for "fort macau"


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Joe I notice you posted this on another thread:-



Joe Blow said:


> When I sit here banging away at my keyboard travel is all I think about. *Sometimes I fire up Google Earth and visit places I have been to* and places I would like to go. In a sense it is what gives my life purpose. I never feel more alive than I do when I'm trudging around a beautiful foreign city, experiencing new sights, smells and sounds. .




Now you posted some photos of Machu Picchu on post 129 , i.e.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=231010&highlight=machu#post231010

I haven't been able to find it on Google Earth yet (the shot I posted on #107 doesn't make sense).   So if you get time, I'd appreciate it if you (or kennas maybe) could explain the place please. 

Because my bank manager tells me with my current rate of saving, I'll be 156 years old when I can afford to go there in person 

thaks for any assist.  (and where you were standing when you took those photos etc)


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

btw, I walked kokoda back in the mid 60's - with bare feet (I figured good enough for the natives, good enough for me).  - not recommended btw .


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2008)

2020 - You're too far to the right. Head left a little and zoom in. (see attachment)

As for travelling there its not as expensive as you think. Just to do the Inca Trail you should be able to do it for around $4,000-$5,000 including airfares and all associated expenses.

http://www.intrepidtravel.com/trips/GXB


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

you mean, all I had to do was follow that trail lol  
as homer would say , "the answer my friend is dohing in the wind!"

thanks. 

PS gee there were a lot of cameras down there taking photos of the satellite that day. 
PS I'm gonna blame googlemaps - misleading me with that arrow (see #107 if you're real keen)


----------



## So_Cynical (23 March 2008)

Great photos...i love photo threads  I've been to the Philippines twice in 
the last 14 months, on my first Trip i spent 5 wonderful days on Malapascua Island.


http://www.malapascua-island.com/



.


----------



## tayser (23 March 2008)




----------



## tayser (23 March 2008)

It was coming home after my Euro trip in 2006 that I decided I needed to find a day job that will let me keep travelling continually.  I think I found this forum not long after coming home 

Was in Singapore / Honkers last year, possibly going to Delhi for work in a few weeks, Singapore and Bangkok in May and Nyoo Zuhland in August.


----------



## IFocus (24 March 2008)

Took this photo at Cerro Rico, Potosi, Bolivia  its a sliver / tin mine that funded Spain for a few century's. 
Average life span for an indigenous miner doesn't get past 30 / 40 years the mountain is full of asbestos.

We met this guy who was called superman he was 50 years old a rarity, he asked if we wanted to see an explosion?

When we said yes he casually grabbed the stick popped in a det and fuse lit it then tossed it over the side showing us in dust a debris. At this point I didn't care as I had been drinking with other miners (Con Pardres day) a clear white spirit out of some thing that looked just like a 4 litre paint tin.....


----------



## IFocus (24 March 2008)

One for the forum surfers

This is Rio Nexpa in Mexico see the hut to the far left with the two coconut palms, slept there in a hammock for 34 nights, used to wake up thinking I was home in Oz I was so comfortable, also no mossies go a hundred meters inland it was a different story.

Surfed every day from small too frigging huge........


----------



## Prospector (24 March 2008)

Not my pictures, but from my partner's recent trek to the Himalayas (January 08)


----------



## Adam A (24 March 2008)

Gday ifocus                                                                                                      
Fantastic photo, give me more, how long ago were you there, was it crowded? spent some time in mehico at porto escon many moons ago, powerful surf, great people, good beer dos equis


----------



## trinity (26 March 2008)

Easter trip 2008 Pix - Minnamurra Falls, Jamberroo


----------



## GreatPig (28 March 2008)

From my wife's tour of southern China last year (Kunming area).

The future head of the BOC contemplating the value of the up-and-coming global reserve currency 

GP


----------



## IFocus (28 March 2008)

Adam A said:


> Gday ifocus
> Fantastic photo, give me more, how long ago were you there, was it crowded? spent some time in mehico at porto escon many moons ago, powerful surf, great people, good beer dos equis




Hi Adam took 12 months traveling / surfing down from the US through to South America 1987 / 88

Surfed Puerto Escondito for a week or so although the beach break in the end got too big 15 to 20 feet so ended up surfing a couple of K's down the end at a point pretty awesome.

Another place I surfed on the way down Mexico was Pascuales double the power of Escondito but 1/2 the size. When I 1st arrived there were coconuts every where in the break with the odd coconut tree floating around.

There had been a cyclone days before which I went through just up the road at Cuyutlan first realization I had was waking up to horizontal rain in my room it was a wild night.

Picture of the motel I stayed in at Pascuales, very classy, spend two weeks there it was very handy stepping out of my room straight into the break LOL


----------



## bvbfan (30 April 2008)

Tayser, where were those photos taken?


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2012)




----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2012)

Yes nice Keenas but look at these cute kids.
~


----------



## Tink (22 August 2012)

All great photos.

Those Cathedrals are beautiful.


----------



## Glen48 (22 August 2012)

Those building's are a credit to the engineers, designers and builders all  built by hand and with out modern equipment like laser levelers, back hoes and AWU.
 Nice work re trip around the world.


----------



## Tink (23 August 2012)

Yes Glen, thats what makes them even more so, the Castles, the Churches etc, the architecture is just magnificent.


----------



## Glen48 (23 August 2012)

As I have said before it should be compulsory for every OZ to travel to some poorer country even China and see how they live , meat sold in open markets, live chickens, ducks etc'


When they come back they will appreciate OZ not think a missing w/end  getting drunk and speaking shorthand it the way to go, however they way things are going in a few years it could all be in their own back yard..


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2012)

Baby Spider Monkey on my arm in the Amazon


----------



## Tink (24 August 2012)

Oh, how gorgeous Kennas, thanks for sharing.

This thread has motivated me going through my own photos.

What a wonderful world.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2012)

Tink said:


> Oh, how gorgeous Kennas, thanks for sharing.
> 
> This thread has motivated me going through my own photos.
> 
> What a wonderful world.



Yes, what a wonderful world.


----------



## shag (25 August 2012)

kennas said:


> Yes, what a wonderful world.
> 
> View attachment 48727




do the natives or chinese fry/dry them, and are they any good. most of mine stunk so bad our hunger went west very very quickly-seals, goats, posums etc and fed the eels.
i feel bad, but those groper look tasty too. a pic of a green/blue groper would b good. theres plenty just down from your place. taste better than your chook imo....


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2012)

shag said:


> do the natives or chinese fry/dry them, and are they any good. most of mine stunk so bad our hunger went west very very quickly-seals, goats, posums etc and fed the eels.
> i feel bad, but those groper look tasty too. a pic of a green/blue groper would b good. theres plenty just down from your place. taste better than your chook imo....



I don't think Sloth are on the menu in the Amazon shag. Wouldn't be surprised if they once were however.


----------



## McLovin (24 March 2014)

I don't usually post about my travelling, but this place I'm in at the moment is one of the nicest places I've ever been to. Puerto Viejo, Costa Rica. It's difficult enough to get to that it doesn't get the bumbag crowd, mainly just backpackers and more adventurous families. No large resorts just small independent lodges in the jungle. Sitting out on my balcony with a cold beer to get away from the heat of the day, listening to the sounds of the jungle...ahh perfect!

A few photos...


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2014)

McLovin said:


> I don't usually post about my travelling, but this place I'm in at the moment is one of the nicest places I've ever been to. Puerto Viejo, Costa Rica. It's difficult enough to get to that it doesn't get the bumbag crowd, mainly just backpackers and more adventurous families. No large resorts just small independent lodges in the jungle. Sitting out on my balcony with a cold beer to get away from the heat of the day, listening to the sounds of the jungle...ahh perfect!




I'll be going there for a bucks party in July 

Coming through LA on your way back?


----------



## McLovin (24 March 2014)

prawn_86]I'll be going there for a bucks party in July[/QUOTE]

To CR or to PV specifically? I would have thought the Pacific coast would be more buck's party friendly.

[QUOTE=prawn_86 said:


> Coming through LA on your way back?




I am mate. But going straight through. Just enough time to go to the In n Out near LAX.

Double-double, animal fries well done and a neo shake.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 March 2014)

McLovin said:


> To CR or to PV specifically?
> 
> Double-double, animal fries well done and a neo shake.




Not sure actually, im just booking the flight and then everything else is organised from there.

Great hangover cure that one


----------



## johenmo (27 March 2014)

Wurzburg germany. View from the restaurant.


----------



## Tink (10 September 2016)

Not mine, but thought I would share.



----------

_The Photography Thread_
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13450&page=13


----------



## tech/a (30 June 2017)

If anyone's at the Daly Waters Pub on Wednesday night
My shout!


----------



## pixel (30 June 2017)

tech/a said:


> If anyone's at the Daly Waters Pub on Wednesday night
> My shout!



It's a bit far from Perth, but I'll join you in Spirit 
Enjoy the camaraderie


----------



## tech/a (30 June 2017)

Sorry I missed you when shooting through Perth a few weeks ago bound for
Exmouth. Will be back again sooner than later and will make a point.

Mate of mine owns The DW pub and the Caravan park and most of the houses.
He has sold the lot and a whole group of us have never been up so we are
on a kite tonight to Darwin and convoying down. So this Non drinker will have a few Bundies
plenty of Barra and bad manners for a couple of nights.


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2018)

Currently outside the Vatican 
Love Rome


----------



## Country Lad (6 August 2018)

Keep them coming tech, it will make me look all the more forward to our trip - we will be in that spot end October.


----------



## tech/a (7 August 2018)

Nice shot of Daisy from the back
Joe can you place this and the other un related posts in 
The Travel thread if people are interested I’ll post up some 
More happy snaps of interest as time goes by


----------



## Joe Blow (7 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> Joe can you place this and the other un related posts in
> The Travel thread if people are interested I’ll post up some
> More happy snaps of interest as time goes by



Done. Keep 'em coming tech.


----------



## sptrawler (7 August 2018)

What is good for the Duck, is good for the Homer. Actually it isn't a bad idea, gives people ideas and they can always P.M members if they have questions about a place shown.
Port Cochin, India.




They say Melbourne has a traffic problem, this is a traffic problem.





It makes a change to find a real snake charmer, as opposed to the ones you normally run into.


----------



## macca (7 August 2018)

Looking at all these fancy roads that are OS I thought I would put up a photo of an Ozzie road, this is on the "worlds longest short cut" between Uluru and Laverton


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2018)

The last pick is to keep you interested!

Our hotel is great for $100 e a night and  5 e breakfast 
Central close to everything and great staff.
Real Art Deco very Italian but love it 
The other picks are from the Vatican and other churches 

Great history but I think a lot is made up
You can be listening to Two guides looking at the same structure 
Or statute and two vastly different stories.
Particularly around the Colosseum. But amazing history 
3000 yrs old


----------



## Skate (8 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> The last pick is to keep you interested!
> 
> Our hotel is great for $100 e a night and  5 e breakfast
> Central close to everything and great staff.
> ...




Memories....

Travel photos are great, thanks to everyone who took the time to uploads them.

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (8 August 2018)

Great pics tech, now go for a run around Circus Maximus and have a cold shower, instead of checking the ladies out.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 August 2018)

sptrawler said:


> What is good for the Duck, is good for the Homer. Actually it isn't a bad idea, gives people ideas and they can always P.M members if they have questions about a place shown.



Just wondering what all those wires and so on are for?

It's for unloading fishing boats or something?


----------



## Country Lad (8 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> Our hotel is great for $100 e a night and  5 e breakfast



5€ breakfast?  You have done well as long it is not just a slice of toast.  The best we can do anywhere in Europe is 20€


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2018)

Quite a few on the street at less than 10 
It is if you want a full breakfast.
Last night both of us had a main and desert 
Total 36e cheap I thought.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Great pics tech, now go for a run around Circus Maximus and have a cold shower, instead of checking the ladies out.




You mean that wasn't @tech/a 's Missus ……


----------



## sptrawler (8 August 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> Just wondering what all those wires and so on are for?
> 
> It's for unloading fishing boats or something?




They are Chinese fishing nets, they are strung out between the two jibs and lowered into the water, then lifted up supposedly catching a load of fish. 
I must say, I didn't see them pick up anything, other than seaweed and rubbish.


----------



## HelloU (8 August 2018)

I am happy to think that it is his missus....and they are having a .....discussion.......about their trip (as couples often do on trips)......cos no other reason for her to be 300 metres away in the photo (each pixel was the size of a 10C piece)


----------



## Tink (9 August 2018)

Great photos everyone, and thanks for sharing.

Beautiful, tech
Keep posting, and take us on your travel journey.
Where are you going to next?


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2018)

Positano
Adult Play ground


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2018)

Seems my picks aren’t coming through will try again 
I’ll do one at a time.
This from our hotel dining Balcony looking down
On Positano beach. Swarming with people through the day
Yatchts from 100 meters long to a good average 30-40 meters 
At least 60.
370 steps almost vertical to our hotel — great workout 
Done over 2000 in 2 days!

Tomorrow I’ve hired a small Yatcht with Giovanni to take us around the Amalfi 
Coast tomorrow, sightseeing, swimming , eating,drinking ,cruising 
And of course having a go at sea sickness as I get see sick in a shower.

Yeh Ive got all the remedies. Flat as in the morning but pretty blowy in
The afternoon.
Cab from Naples to Positano and return to Naples airport 240 e but if your coming here just pay it it’s well worth it.


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2018)

From the top
Our Hotel the umbrellas mark where the dining area is we are in a vila room to the left
2
Positano from the sea 
3
Sorento 
4 
Typical Mediterranean beach 

Today we have charted a small boat for a days cruise down the Amalfi 
Enjoy your weekend 
Daffy


----------



## tech/a (11 August 2018)

Oh the last pik is Capri


----------



## Tink (12 August 2018)

Thanks for sharing, tech and daffy.

I agree, it is beautiful, steeped in history.

Limoncello.

The last time we were there, a lady did collapse in Amalfi.
All those steps and hills.

Keep them coming.


----------



## sptrawler (12 August 2018)

Tech, your enjoying yourself, way too much.


----------



## Tink (13 August 2018)

Here is one from us..


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2018)

View attachment 88842
View attachment 88842

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some memories for you Tink
Amalfi


----------



## Tink (13 August 2018)

Enjoying your posts, tech, keep them coming, and so glad you are both having a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Boggo (13 August 2018)

Nice piccies folks [emoji106]

Meanwhile as you kiddies are chillin in luxury I am working hard in Ireland on a Fendt (pure luxury) trying to keep one of these chaser bins up to the yellow thing that never seems to stop.
(I’m actually loving it )


----------



## Tink (13 August 2018)

Is it just me, I cannot see those photos, tech.


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2018)

Yeh Tink having problems down loading they are being saved as j pegs 

I note your shot is from the top of the church steps looking back at the square 
In amalphi —— Maybe!


----------



## sptrawler (13 August 2018)

I wondered where you got to Bogo, talk about getting away from the rat race, you are taking it to the extreme. lol


----------



## Tink (14 August 2018)

Yes, it is, tech.
We stayed in Sorrento at that time.

I would put the Amalfi Coast up there with Lake Como, both beautiful, imv.


----------



## Skate (14 August 2018)

Tink said:


> Yes, it is, tech.
> We stayed in Sorrento at that time.
> 
> I would put the Amalfi Coast up there with Lake Como, both beautiful, imv.




I had the image placed somewhere in Salerno - In my defence that coastal area is a beautiful part of Italy that has the same look & feel about it.

Skate.


----------



## Country Lad (19 September 2018)

ASF banner ad here in Belgium


----------



## bigdog (19 September 2018)

ASF in Switzerland


----------



## sptrawler (19 September 2018)

bigdog said:


> ASF in Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 89384




Enjoy your holiday, bigdog, but don't forget your daily update we depend on you.


----------



## Country Lad (21 September 2018)

After 10 days of very warm clear days,






I suppose we could expect a change. 






Still, forecast to clear later today


----------



## sptrawler (24 October 2018)

A weekend to remember, and remember why grand kids are so much fun.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2019)

Drinking a glass of red and somehow I ended up back in this thread so I decided to add a few of my all-time favourite travel photos.

Two from Prague, Czech Republic.











San Cristobal de las Casas, Mexico.






Caye Caulker, Belize.







San Juan del Sur, Nicaragua.







Lake Atitlan, Guatemala







Somewhere in Arizona, USA.


----------



## IFocus (14 March 2019)

Creative use of the camera there Joe nice frames


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2019)

IFocus said:


> Creative use of the camera there Joe nice frames




Thanks. I like taking photos, especially travel photos.

I'm sad to see many early photos in this thread have disappeared because they were uploaded to free image hosting websites like photobucket or similar services which have either disappeared or changed from free to paid. The only way images are guaranteed to stay on the forum is by uploading them here and attaching them to posts.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (16 March 2019)

Argentina x2, Chile x3.


----------



## macca (16 March 2019)

This is the small lagoon in Bourke near the Darling River


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 March 2019)

Something I'd like to do more of overseas is explore nature as natural areas tend to be quite different to the Australian bush.

This is in Austria:


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 March 2019)

City of Doha (Qatar) from trip in 2017.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 March 2019)

Manezhnaya Square Moscow 2018 looking at the State Historical Museum. Red Square is on the other side.


----------



## Country Lad (17 March 2019)

Fortunately, this fellow decided to wander out to the end for me to take the iconic Gibraltar photo.  Sheer drop with Spain in the background


----------



## sptrawler (18 March 2019)

Sanya, China






Exotic garden, Monte-Carlo


----------



## qldfrog (18 March 2019)

Shenzhen, China
Not sure the link works correctly


----------



## qldfrog (18 March 2019)

Shenzhen,China 

Please get back to me if this did not work or go via link


----------



## sptrawler (18 March 2019)

That's amazing frog, I thought the Sanya light show was great when we visited, obviously Shenzhen is a light show on steroids.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 March 2019)

Here in Australia, Umpherston Sinkhole at Mt Gambier in SA.

Ground level is at the top, everything else is in the sinkhole. Note the two people sitting on the bench for scale.


----------



## sptrawler (18 March 2019)

Carcassonne, Southern France.
Under spotlights at night.


----------



## sptrawler (18 March 2019)

Here are a few Australian pics, it's a great Country.
The Great Central Road and Pertermann Ranges





The Olgas, looking from the top of Ayers Rock (Uluru)






Mount Dare Hotel, western edge of the Simpson Desert.






The Simpson Desert.





Then it turns into this.






At last "Big Red" the last sand hill, on the East side of the Simpson desert, looking down and Westward from the top.





Lot of fun.


----------



## qldfrog (18 March 2019)

sptrawler said:


> That's amazing frog, I thought the Sanya light show was great when we visited, obviously Shenzhen is a light show on steroids.



Light show in China are in every major cities, for any reasons you can think of, LEDs by the zillions are installed on every tall building and create giant colour TV to either show nice images, or propagate the good words from the leaders.
no surprise that the west is now peanuts in CO2 emissions when you consider than most of these cities areas you have never heard of before, have usually more inhabitants than our tiny Australia, but go and try to tell that to Basilio's students in last friday's gathering...
I wish more Australians could travel, and not just cruises to Vanuatu or beer drinking to Bali, or even Italy from museum to museum but travel to live and understand the world we are living in, the European suburbs and housing estates and where unchecked migration leads, Europe slow death...[while Rome was burning....]
,the aging of NY vs the dynamic of the Pacific
Chile, Argentina and what economic mismanagement and arrogance can bring ,
Russia, China where people can be proud of their nations (to the best and the worst I have to admit), and not live as infighting tribes
Then you can discuss Islam, migration, Socialism and Capitalism, corruption, economic models, even global warming with a bit more knowledge than parroting newspapers
And there are positive there too, if we could limit population, greed, religious fanaticism.
Many people are good, many can be selfish uneducated idiots [with Uni degrees included], but overall good.
Yet some are fundamentally evil, so this is not Disneyland.
I have been very lucky to travel and live in so many places by my age, with an independent mind freeing me of some prejudice, but with the ability to build my opinion based on experiences, and not ideology.The world is an amazing place


----------



## qldfrog (18 March 2019)

I have a special affinity with the outback, I believe there is in Australia a light I have never seen elsewhere.
I have seen starlit skies in Th Atlas, bordering the Sahara, been in the Andes, but the Australian light is what made me fall in love with this country, not the economy, not the food, not even the mateship even if I have had and still have some deep friendships which could be hard to get anywhere else
The light once you cross the range is unique


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 March 2019)

Mount Kaputar National Park near Narrabri (NSW) also known as Sawn Rocks.

The form of the rock is a natural occurrence due to bits breaking off over millions of years.


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 March 2019)

qldfrog said:


> I wish more Australians could travel



It has always amazed me that people pass up the opportunity to see somewhere new but will keep going back to the same place time and again.

I know three Australians, two of whom are over the age of 55, who have _never_ been to Sydney. They have money, are in normal health, they've been to Melbourne or Brisbane countless times but not once to Sydney and I find that truly amazing. Not because I'm saying that Sydney is wonderful etc, but if you've already been to Melbourne a dozen times then why would you go there yet again when you could instead visit Sydney which you've never seen?

Now take that logic and apply the concept more broadly. 

It's a shame that so many go to France and see nothing that isn't near the center of Paris. Not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with Paris but there's a lot more to France than just the more central parts of one city.

Same concept anywhere. 

I often find that it's those places most pass by that turn out to be the most worthwhile to visit for reasons of either fun or education. The place you're not sure whether to go to is quite likely the one most worth visiting.


----------



## sptrawler (19 March 2019)

Here is one close to you smurph, Koonalda heritage listed servo on the old  Nullarbor, between Nullarbor service station and Border village. A short run from your new home. lol










Those that didn't make it.


----------



## Country Lad (19 March 2019)

A few Aussie pics
Oodnadatta Track with impending storm






Kangaroos with false sense of security






Campfire Oodnadatta Track






One of the abandoned sidings on the original Ghan railway










Lesson, don't travel with wife when she brings camera and photoshop on computer.






Away from the crowd


----------



## sptrawler (25 April 2019)

Having a great time, wish you were


----------



## qldfrog (25 April 2019)

Worth taking one of these walking tour to see the other buildings in Barcelona.watch your wallet, enjoy jamon and sangria/paella


----------



## qldfrog (25 April 2019)

And see the effect of the new globalist world order on Catalans
Political prisoners and uncontrolled immigration ...


----------



## sptrawler (27 April 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Worth taking one of these walking tour to see the other buildings in Barcelona.watch your wallet, enjoy jamon and sangria/paella



I know what you mean, no problems in Barcelona, but someone tried in Lisbon.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2019)

Fjord near Flamm, Norway.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2019)

Today Sunday, at the old dock area of Hamburg, I haven't seen anything like it. The crowds were amazing, just a mass of people and pop up food a drink vendors. It is like side show alley at the Royal Show, on steroids. lol













So if you happen to be in Hamburg on a Sunday, catch the subway from central station to Baumwall 10 minutes, it is a great way to spend the day. Buskers, entertainment, great food and beverages and a brilliant atmosphere. Also it costs 12 euro for a 24 hr, small party train ticket, upto 5 people. 






Apologies for the quality of the photo's, just quick snaps on the way through the mellay


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 May 2019)

I see you're in Germany!

Excellent...... 

Dare I ask if you're going elsewhere in Germany or only Hamburg?


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> I see you're in Germany!
> 
> Excellent......
> 
> Dare I ask if you're going elsewhere in Germany or only Hamburg?



No, a day trip to Lubeck tomorrow, then home Tuesday. It has been a great four weeks, sadly it is over, back to reality and the ASF. Lol


----------



## qldfrog (13 May 2019)

sptrawler said:


> No, a day trip to Lubeck tomorrow, then home Tuesday. It has been a great four weeks, sadly it is over, back to reality and the ASF. Lol



Back in time for the election.you have non stop fun


----------



## chiff (13 May 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Fjord near Flamm, Norway.
> 
> View attachment 94592



Looks like you did Norway in a nutshell?About twenty years ago caught the fast ferry from Flam ,out of the fjord into North Sea,ending up in Bergen...spectacular with melting snow from top of cliffs into fjord.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2019)




----------



## qldfrog (24 November 2019)

sptrawler said:


> View attachment 98729



Golden pavillon.kyoto..there is a great book centered on that building by japanese author Mishima


----------



## qldfrog (24 November 2019)

Great timing.try to go up river to the monkey mountains, with autumn, it is spectacular.enjoy


----------



## sptrawler (2 December 2019)

Nagasaki, Meganebashi bridge, otherwise know as the spectacles bridge for obvious reasons.


----------



## sptrawler (2 December 2019)

Hacksaw Ridge Okinawa, just a sad place, makes you realise how lucky we are. IMO


----------



## sptrawler (2 December 2019)

Re-post of the spectacles bridge Nagasaki, as it looks as though it went as a thumbnail.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2020)

Takakkaw Falls, Yoho National Park, British Columbia, Canada, taken by David van Geyn
By The original uploader was Dataiv at English Wikipedia. - Transferred from en.wikipedia to Commons., CC BY-SA 2.5
*Yoho National Park*
Http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoho_National_Park


----------



## noirua (12 February 2021)




----------



## basilio (19 February 2021)

Not my trip but thought it would interest the more adventurous ASF punters who want to on an adventure holiday in Switzerland.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2021)

Mehmet Arras, Portugal


----------



## noirua (27 July 2021)

Enigmatic Sculpture - Tintagel, Cornwall, England.




__





						History meets Legend at Tintagel Castle
					

A bronze sculpture inspired by Tintagel's royal past is part of the new interpretation scheme opened at Tintagel Castle.



					www.english-heritage.org.uk


----------



## Belli (27 July 2021)

noirua said:


> Enigmatic Sculpture - Tintagel, Cornwall, England.




Nice photo.  Well taken.

Professor Alice Roberts hosted a documentary on King Arthur and the Dark Ages, which were not so Dark as many believe, and that sculpture featured in it.


----------



## noirua (29 January 2022)

Tower Bridge, London, England.


----------

